
Slack’s new logo trades a hashtag for a pinwheel - tosh
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/16/18185522/slack-new-logo-pinwheel-hashtag-work-larp
======
rococode
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18923719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18923719)

